# Does anyone use a household iron?



## smith316 (Sep 7, 2011)

I am making rhinestone shirts, can't invest in a heat press right now, can I use a household iron? Will it hold up as good in the wash? Anyone else do it this way? How long should I leave the iron on the rhinestone?


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

I haven't tried an iron, and will defer to someone with more experience, but my guess would be no. I wouldn't think you would get good consistency in pressure, temperature, and time required for rhinestones that will stand up to long-term laundering.

I have shirts with rhinestone designs that I pressed a year and a half ago. They have been washed and dried in the dryer at least 30 times. They haven't lost one stone. I would have a hard time believing that you would find the same results from rhinestones that had been ironed on.

Like I said, I haven't actually tried ironing, so I could be wrong, but I wouldn't sell them to people without a lot of testing.


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

Yes, you can do it, it takes time and stones have a tendency to move. Iron the design on, pressing hard until all the stones are stuck. Pick up the iron ad move it don't slide it.
Remove the tape and press again 
Turn inside out and iron again.
You can figure 10 min for a larger design.

2 things, no water in the iron and I had to replace my iron because it burned out from the rhinestone pressing.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Nope, but ditto it can be done, just very timely. My advice is do not use the ironing board as they have a tendency to give a little when applying pressure. Use something hard and sturdy like an old table covered with cloth or a towel. If that is not available I would suggest a scrap piece of wood because the heat may warp the wood so don't use your dining table. DO NOT SLIDE the iron as previously stated, remember to pick it straight up then lay it straight down. After you have ironed the entire design, flip the shirt inside out and do it again, make sure you cover the design or the glue may stick to your iron. A good heavy iron on the hottest setting will do the job nicely, this way is very time consuming but it can be done.

Good Luck!


----------



## stephanieblingz (Sep 13, 2011)

I have used an iron in a pinch, and it is definitely not ideal because you will lose more stones, but it works. Set to wool setting and iron both inside and out with pressure for about 30 seconds. Some small stones may not stick if next to big ones though. Good luck!


----------



## BE Imprinted (May 26, 2011)

The iron will not last long and it will take more time then it is worth. You can pick up a good heat press for low prices these days. You may want to invest in one right a way. Iron will not do what you want it too.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I have to say the first 3 years I dd rhinestone designs all I used was a household iron. Yes it is more time consuming than a heat press but I have designs that I first did for myself and have not lost one rhinestone yet. I even throw the shirt in the dryer. I also have returning customers that rave that they have purchased transfers from me over a year or so ago and have yet to loose one rhinestone. 

For the customers that purchase just the transfer from me I recommend using a cotton setting with no steam. Cover with a thin cloth (I use to us a piece of paper towel) and apply heat and pressure for 30 seconds. Leave transfer tape over design and turn garment inside out. Apply heat for additional 10 seconds to the backside of the design. Let cool approx. 3 mins and remove transfer tape. Iron in smaller sections for larger designs.


----------



## Rusty44 (Apr 28, 2008)

One more thing I would suggest if using an iron is that you must have a hard surface to do this on...do not use an ironing board with a padded cover. Put something like a wooden cutting board on top of the padded cover first. It takes a lot of time to do it this way. Put an insert between the front and back of the shirt to avoid the risk of glue coming through the front and sticking your shirt together. Before I had a heat press I would place a teflon sheet on top of the rhinestone pattern. When you begin to iron, do not wiggle it around, it must be placed very firmly down without moving. Then pick it up an continue to the rest of the machine. If you are only doing a shirt here and a shirt there, this is okay, but nothing like a heat press to do the job.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

You can also invest in a Glitz Up, Glitz Up

It picks up the stones with the vacuum features and you place the rhinestones directly onto the garment
and its hot enough the sticks will stick. But you can't make transfers, this is more a direct to garment process.


----------



## RCouture (Jul 21, 2011)

No, I do not use an iron. When I first started out, that is all I had and I made it work. However, the quality was shooty. You do what you have to do, but if you can afford it, invest in a heat press. It makes your life so much easier!


----------

